# Hope to lose my TT Cherry



## Payney15 (Aug 19, 2008)

Good Afternoon,

Very new to all of this and looking for some guidance. I am about to sell my MK4 GTi and move into the TT world but whilst mine has been up for sale all of the bargains have been snapped up!

Anyway, I've seen a 2002 225 with 61k on the clock. Silver with black half leather interior and what looks to be a couple of S-Line extras. Looks very clean and all work has been carried out (belts changed, etc...). The guy is looking for £8000 minimum but think this could be a little steep.

Any ideas or guidance would be sweet..
Cheers,
Payney


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome it does sound a little steep 
When you get your TT you need to join the TTOc www.ttoc.co.uk  
Are you no uk-mkivs.net :?:


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome. 8)


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome


----------



## Hallyfella (Mar 5, 2007)

Howdy doody [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Payney15 (Aug 19, 2008)

Thanks to all for the welcome and the cherry has been lost!! I am now the proud owner of a Silver MK1 225.. Let the good times roll!!
Just a heads up that I will more than likely ask questions of you all as poor Ed and Mr Ball have experienced :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Payney15 said:


> Thanks to all for the welcome and the cherry has been lost!! I am now the proud owner of a Silver MK1 225.. Let the good times roll!!
> Just a heads up that I will more than likely ask questions of you all as poor Ed and Mr Ball have experienced :lol:


Congrats let thefun begin


----------

